# Transport costs within Spain



## Faceman (May 14, 2014)

I'm doing some research on behalf of my parents. They currently have a static caravan in Southern Spain, 1 hour north of Malaga on an ex pat site, they are wanting to move this caravan to a different site on or near the coast, as they are unable to spend much time there at present, and the site rules prevent them from renting. So I would like to know if anyone here would know of a company that could transport the caravan from the current site, to a different one (not found one yet). Or better still a ballpark figure of the costs involved. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Faceman (May 14, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Faceman said:


> Anyone?


:welcome:

I didn't spot this one before - try this company, well established with a solid reputation 

https://www.cartranspain.com/home/


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Obviously costs involved will be dependent on size, weight and distance involved. 
I have only one experience which is even remotely similar... when our 11mx2,5m. American Motorhome weighing in at 6.5 tons broke down we had no option but to engage a heavy recovery grua with a gondola type trailer to road transport the vehicle from San Sebastian to a campsite in Granada... the costs were horrendous at 4,200 Euros and that was back in 2006.

There is a company based in both Malaga and Granada who sell and carry out maitenance on Caravans and Mobile Homes and according to their website they can provide transportation. During our time on the Granada campsite we used their shop on the Westbound A92G details as follows...

Caravanas Cardona Granada
Dirección: Autovía A-92 Km 229. 18330. Chauchina, Granada. España
Tel: (+34) 958 446 301
Fax: (+34) 958 446 426
Email: [email protected]
Coordenadas GPS: Latitud: 37.191995 / Longitud: -3.759137 

The Malaga location is here

Caravanas Cardona Málaga
Dirección: Carretera de Coín, 38. 29140. Churriana, Málaga. España
Tel: (+34) 952 621 572
Fax: (+34) 952 621 247
Email: [email protected]
Coordenadas GPS: Latitud: 36.659933 / Longitud: -4.493832

Website...
Caravanas en Granada y Málaga: Caravanas Cardona Granada

Might be worth talking to them once you know the where and when of the planned move


----------



## Faceman (May 14, 2014)

Thank you very much for the help, I will try the suggested companies.


----------

